# stuttering video with the 211



## gmitchell (May 31, 2007)

Recently upgraded to a 211 (use HDMI connection to tv) and also have the 3.49 s/w upgrade. Got up this morning and switched on tv and receiver and noticed a stuttering video picture, audio is OK. Did a check and it said 129 not up I checked the HD channels and they work great. Not sure what happened. Checked signal strength and 129 was around 25. After a warm boot after check I went back and checked signal strength and it was up to 50 or so and things seem to work OK now. Anyone else have this issue. Not sure if it is a receiver problem or sat problem.


----------

